# kreg face clamps and pad covers



## larry0846 (Feb 20, 2013)

just bought 6 of the large face clamps to use for general board to board glue ups -- had 2 of the 4" plastic busseys break -- i am tossed up as to whether to put some sort of shim between the pads and the wood -- i use mouse pad pieces on my pipe clamps -- but then i think if kreg thought it was necessary -- they would come with covers -- hate to come back in the morning and find 2 round indents in the wood -- current project is soft maple -- 

appreciate your thoughts and experience --


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I use pads or scraps of wood between my projects and clamps for just that reason. Found too many dents over the years, I don't take that chance anymore.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

if you are referring to the vise grip type, i have never had them leave dimples even in pine. of course don't leave glue to dry on them.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You are asking for trouble anytime you practice unprotected clamping on pine.


----------

